# Male RN dove for adoption



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I have posted on Craigslist but will give a last-ditch effort here. I have to find a home for Ivan the dove, who is a male ringneck. He is darling but he is not fitting in--he has moved in for the winter (nowhere to put him outside as he can't live with the pigeons and I can't leave him in a cage alone) and it's not working. 

We all know I'm one to adjust everything around an animal but it is REALLY NOT WORKING. He coos all day when my boyfriend is sleeping (bf works nights). At the moment I'm putting him in the bathroom during the day where he sits in the window and coos all day. He's lonely for a female dove and he does NOT get along with Webby the pigeon, who MUST be inside as he is so crippled. I also have the parrots inside and poor Ivan is running everyone nuts. One of my nicer neighbors mentioned the constant cooing in a semi-nice way but I can tell it is annoying them. Also, it is annoying the heck out of my mom, who loves animals but not Ivan cooing at the break of dawn. And. . .this is her house.

Poor Ivan is causing problems in the household!!! And I know he just wants a lovely home and more than anything, a female dove to live with. He is used to being out of a cage most of the time and having free-flight of the bedroom during the late afternoons and evenings until midnight or so. He would love to move to a home with the same, or a nice loft/aviary for him. 

SO. . . .any takers? I would MUCH rather adopt him to one of you than to find a home on Craigslist. But I am out of options. He makes more noise than all my pigeons combined and I am very fond of him but must do what's best for everyone concerned. PLEASE let me know if you would like him. He's only a year old, if that. 

I am always one to jump and help others out whether it is regarding pigeons needing homes, or cats, etc. I really hope someone here has the room for him and would like him. I feel really bad about having to give him up; he is used to me and living a pretty good life, which is all I want for him!!!! Thanks for reading.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Well I already had a wonderful offer from Naunnie for a home for Ivan! Others have said it's okay to ship doves--I would make sure he is snug and comfy--and considering I received Reti's birds from Florida in two days, hopefully Ivan would be safe traveling to GA early on a Monday. 

Any other tips?

Thank you so much Naunnie. I really hate Craigslist and have a huge criteria for adopters from there, and have to visit their homes of course, meet the family, all that jazz. People here, I know are safe and trustworthy and really love their animals. 

Ivan is cooing his head off at his fake bird lady right now. Oh my, now they're . . .er, nevermind. Let's just say he's really ready for a lady friend!!!!!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

If no other home is available, then Ivan is welcome here. 

Terry


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Are you sure, Terry? I know you have your hands full and then some.  I would love Naunnie to have him as she sounds like she has such a lovely set-up but we are both worried about the long distance. I don't know anything about shipping doves but have heard it can be done. But I would feel better shipping a short distance. I'm sure you have an extra female for him to make a fool of himself at??  Thank you so much for offering. I could trade you a pigeon.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

MJ, I am so glad you found two potential homes for Ivan.
I know doves can be so loud. My Yodi is very bonded to me, never cared for a dove female, I tried unsuccessfully to pair him up with females but all he does is pecking them. Yodi is a potential problem for me as he coos very loud and often.
I tried putting him in the living room but even I get annoyed from the cooing. Whenever he sees me he strats and never ends. He also has an unusual loud voice compared to my other ringnecks.
I didn't know doves can be shipped as I would like to place some of them, I have 9 currently. I am not giving up Yodi though, I just can't, we went through so much together and he loves me way too much. He is not friendly/tame with anybody but me.


----------



## jmaxpsi (Jul 31, 2009)

I may have the perfect girlfriend for him. I have a femal RN dove and she used to coo all the time. So I bought a mate for her, they made up and laid 2 eggs. One day, he escaped and I release her to chase him down, I was desperate and took the chance. She is very tame and has superb homing abilities. That night, she came back and he was nowhere to be found. Now, she is lonely and doesn't coo anymore. She gets excited in the avairy when I let her fly. Really excited when she sees the neighborhood pair of ringneck that nest in our back yard this year. If you want, I think I'm a good candidate. I live in central cal. I would love to get her a mate. Thank you for the offering.

Joey


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Sounds like some great homes being offered to Ivan. Let us know what happens, MJ!

Terry


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Oh, thank you for your kind offer, Joey! I actually did send little Ivan to Terry and she got him today. Thanks again Terry! I hope you find a dove near you, Joey.


----------



## mich23 (Jan 20, 2010)

i will love to have it


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

the post dates are at the left top of the posts.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

spirit wings said:


> the post dates are at the left top of the posts.


 Spirit Wings I give ya a pat on the back for trying!!!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

EgypSwiftLady said:


> Spirit Wings I give ya a pat on the back for trying!!!


STOP THE MADNESS!!! LOL.....


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

LOL and ROFL! Hang in there, members! Ivan is doing fine .. he and Beauty set up housekeeping just as soon as quarantine was lifted. They had 1 egg but that proved to be a dud. They are back in lover mode right now .. we'll see.

Terry


----------

